# Just picked up our new Atlas, and immediately changed it!



## rippersub (Nov 20, 2017)

Hi guys,

Stoked with our brand new Atlas, went for white, in the execline trim,

Since purchase we've sold the OEM wheels (we were initially quoted January for black Mejadora wheel) and gone with a set of 22" x9" Gianelle Santoneo rims which are awesome.

We went with the bench seat for the second row for the pup,

Also had the follow front end, A-pillars, roofline, mirrors and door handle cups PPF'd and while it was in the shop we got the chrome grille wrapped in matte black and for next to nothing extra removed all the wood grain panelling in the interior by wrapping with a carbon vinyl.

We picked up some little stuff like the console tray (which will need minor work to make it fit) and the interior door pocket hole cups which are awesome.

Immediately fitted a full set of Maxliner mats (weather tech don't have the full set available yet) and a VW OEM rear seat cover.

The thing is great so far, drives nicely, lots of tech, very comfortable, "enough" push from the 3.6L and looks great now that the wheel wells are a little fuller.


----------



## AtlasRLine (Nov 20, 2017)

Did you do a full or partial ppf? I'm wanting to save some $$$ going partial but and worried about the line across the front. Any photos available?


----------



## jkopelc (Mar 1, 2017)

You can't tell us about everything without SHOWING us. Well technically you can, but it would be awesome to see some pics. Much appreciated.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

rippersub said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Stoked with our brand new Atlas, went for white, in the exec line trim,
> 
> ...




Nice! I wanted the bench for this same reason, but all the sel premiums around had buckets. I am thinking of using a side of a cardboard box to use as a barrier between the seats. VW had a metal dog protector piece that fit between the buckets in the adventurer concept, but it seems like it would be permanent and that is a no go.

Would love to see the rims!


----------



## rippersub (Nov 20, 2017)

AtlasRLine said:


> Did you do a full or partial ppf? I'm wanting to save some $$$ going partial but and worried about the line across the front. Any photos available?


24" up the hood, full bumper, and 24" along the front fenders, by that point the body has stopped widening and is much less exposed. Should eliminate 90%+ of the damage.


----------



## rippersub (Nov 20, 2017)

jkopelc said:


> You can't tell us about everything without SHOWING us. Well technically you can, but it would be awesome to see some pics. Much appreciated.


Pics updated in the original post, enjoy!


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

rippersub said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Stoked with our brand new Atlas, went for white, in the exec line trim,
> 
> ...



Love the trim wrap. Was thinking of seeing if anyone wanted to trade the faux wood trim for the faux aluminum, but i'm not sure with the ambient lighting if its that simple. Maybe this is the best solution.


----------



## OEM Dubber (Apr 18, 2008)

Dash trims: 

Did you remove the dash trims to wrap them? Or were they left in place and covered and trimmed?


----------



## robotx21 (Jul 24, 2017)

OEM Dubber said:


> Dash trims:
> 
> Did you remove the dash trims to wrap them? Or were they left in place and covered and trimmed?


Would love to know this too! Thanks!


----------



## Gromicide (Nov 1, 2017)

sweet! digging the wheels and the trim


----------



## rippersub (Nov 20, 2017)

robotx21 said:


> Would love to know this too! Thanks!


Trim was left in place, total cost for all 3 pieces was $80, if it doesn't work out I'll remove the trim and go again, VW quoted me 2k+ when I asked about replacement aluminum trim, obviously this is insane and rather than argue I just took it elsewhere. The wood grain may have been my biggest gripe with the interior, stoked to see It gone.

It seems like a pretty good quality job so far, the place I took it to specializes in very high end exotics so when they're used to Ferrari and Lambo owners so a simple atlas seems pretty straightforward.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

rippersub said:


> Trim was left in place, total cost for all 3 pieces was $80, if it doesn't work out I'll remove the trim and go again, VW quoted me 2k+ when I asked about replacement aluminum trim, obviously this is insane and rather than argue I just took it elsewhere. The wood grain may have been my biggest gripe with the interior, stoked to see It gone.
> 
> It seems like a pretty good quality job so far, the place I took it to specializes in very high end exotics so when they're used to Ferrari and Lambo owners so a simple atlas seems pretty straightforward.


I think it looks great. I don't think its going to hold up for the long run though.


----------



## rippersub (Nov 20, 2017)

ice4life said:


> I think it looks great. I don't think its going to hold up for the long run though.


Time will tell, the crease where the trim pieces join the dash/door is definitely slightly recessed so it's much less likely that a corner will snag on anything and start to peel, because the car is so new the modding information available online is still limited, if it lasts long enough for some more info/options to become available it's done its job as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## jkopelc (Mar 1, 2017)

What city are you in (assume in Canada since you mentioned an Exec) - who did the work?


----------



## rippersub (Nov 20, 2017)

jkopelc said:


> What city are you in (assume in Canada since you mentioned an Exec) - who did the work?


Calgary, done through ZR auto.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

rippersub said:


> Cant get the links to display as pics, but here they are.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/ayn6dqmizmhtnfa/IMG_3627.jpg?dl=0
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/5xyb2rulmaokvqs/IMG_3626.jpg?dl=0
> ...


This should help. In the future do this :


----------



## jkopelc (Mar 1, 2017)

Well sh*t... Looks like i've got some competition to mine rolling around in the city (white here too). I'm not modded out but was able to get the black wheels - so theres some subtle differences. As mentioned definitely like the carbon fiber inserts you did


----------



## Gbolajoye (Nov 22, 2017)

Since there's a couple of people from Calgary on here. I
want to purchase an execline atlas but want to know what a fair price is and if there's any incentives?


----------



## DZD (Mar 25, 2007)

Looks good - love the wheels and the Carbon Fiber trim on the interior. What's next?? I can't help but think that red calipers would look awesome! Enjoy!


----------



## jkopelc (Mar 1, 2017)

Ripper I sent you a PM. Gbolajoye I will send you one also - but I purchased from Gary Moe up in RD - awesome guys to deal with. Incentives early on were 1k off (I did better) but that was for people who pre-ordered - so not sure what can be expected at this point in the year.


----------



## rippersub (Nov 20, 2017)

ice4life said:


> This should help. In the future do this :


Legend!


----------



## rippersub (Nov 20, 2017)

DZD said:


> Looks good - love the wheels and the Carbon Fiber trim on the interior. What's next?? I can't help but think that red calipers would look awesome! Enjoy!


Honestly, for now, not a lot... used to do extensive modding on my vehicles, too old for that now haha.


----------



## rippersub (Nov 20, 2017)

Gbolajoye said:


> Since there's a couple of people from Calgary on here. I
> want to purchase an execline atlas but want to know what a fair price is and if there's any incentives?


I purchased from Northland VW, price I got was pretty good, I don't have the paperwork with me, but it was $5000+ cheaper than what Southcenter could offer.


----------



## donpost (Jul 12, 2018)

*Pics still available?*

I know this is an old thread, but we are about to pull the trigger on a new Atlas and really don't like the wood trim.. I would love you see what you did..

Thanks!

-Don


----------



## tahoeatx16 (May 25, 2018)

*Ditto this*



donpost said:


> I know this is an old thread, but we are about to pull the trigger on a new Atlas and really don't like the wood trim.. I would love you see what you did..
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> -Don



Ditto this! I'd like to see the pictures but nothing's showing up.


----------



## sukhid (Dec 19, 2018)

*atlas vinyl trim*

Hi

i just ordered my atlas here in BC.
i too want to change the look of the wood trim but cant see any of your photos.

Can you share please? [email protected]


----------



## mooooc333 (Oct 10, 2018)

Also interested in seeing the pictures you have. Really interested in getting the grill dipped black.


----------



## Atlas32 (Feb 3, 2018)

I can’t see any either?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

look at* this threa*d and see what user Black Atlas did to his Atlas Looks real nice.


----------

